# Monochrome Sunflower



## digital flower (Sep 21, 2009)

D700
105 Micro-nikkor VR


----------



## eric-holmes (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice, I like it.


----------



## alexanderdel (Sep 23, 2009)

I like it too.
Very good picture..


----------



## Dagwood56 (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbup: This image works exceptionally well. I like the inventive composition very much and you did a nice job with retaining detail in the petals. Nice job.


----------



## therustytracks (Sep 24, 2009)

the comp. is awesome i love the shadows on the pedals nice shot.


----------



## dry3210 (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree with the others...nice work!


----------



## 1986 (Sep 26, 2009)

I agree with everyone as well. I don't think I have seen a flower composed in a photo like this. Very nice!


----------



## ocular (Sep 26, 2009)

Interesting and composition works.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Sep 26, 2009)

Very nice picture, great job with converting it to B&W and the compositions works perfectly!


----------



## digital flower (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.



Al-Wazeer said:


> Very nice picture, great job with converting it to B&W and the compositions works perfectly!



Actually this was shot in Monochrome so it really isn't a conversion. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## 1 Pic > 1,000 Words (Oct 7, 2009)

interesting, different, overall very nice picture.  I agree with most of the above comments...great!


----------



## teishu (Oct 22, 2009)

Good Composition..


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 31, 2011)

Still love this one


----------



## Frequency (Jan 31, 2011)

The flower has not withered in the course of time; but has the Gardner left the garden? 

Regards


----------



## digital flower (Jan 31, 2011)

Frequency said:


> The flower has not withered in the course of time; but has the Gardner left the garden?
> 
> Regards



 Not likely as that is how I make a living. Have some time off now though. The garden is under about 5 feet of snow right now.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 31, 2011)

digital flower said:


> Frequency said:
> 
> 
> > The flower has not withered in the course of time; but has the Gardner left the garden?
> ...




hahaha  

Sorry, though :blushing:

Regards


----------

